# Western Rehandle (Sale) Coupons Available!!



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2014)

This sale provides *$50 OFF* of the labor *PLUS* allows you *not* to have to wait on the list. 

_*There are stipulations on the use of this coupon - please read the product description carefully before purchasing. _


*Western Rehandle (Sale) Coupons - CLICK HERE*


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2014)

International customers can purchase coupons as well but will have to do so manually through a Paypal invoice. Please contact me in a PM or through email if you are outside of the USA and I'll follow by sending you an invoice.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2014)

> This sale provides *$50 OFF* of the labor *PLUS* allows you *not* to have to wait on the list.




FYI, the current wait time for rehandle work is at least 6 months. Coupons holders do not go on the wait list, coupons can be redeemed whenever.


----------



## Matus (May 16, 2014)

I just got mine - now I need to get a knife that would be worth rehandling by Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (May 16, 2014)

Matus said:


> I just got mine - now I need to get a knife that would be worth rehandling by Dave



Thanks Matus! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2014)

I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who purchased a coupon. :thumbsup:

They're still on sale if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2014)

To sweeten the deal>>>>

:dance:*Buy 2 or More: Save an additional $25 OFF each!*:dance:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2014)

Why am I doing this? 

We just made an offer on a house, we're in the middle of packing house & shop, our one and only vehicle broke down, and I've stopped the intake of work.

Please feel free to take advantage on me here, I hope to never offer this again. 

Dave


----------



## Von blewitt (May 19, 2014)

PayPal invoice for 2 please


----------



## Von blewitt (May 19, 2014)

This may sound like a gratuitous plug, but I've owned a couple of knives that Dave has rehandled and they are extremely well made, very comfortable and immaculately finished, the sale price is ridiculous for the level of craftsmanship. Any one on the fence should jump on this before Dave comes to his senses!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> PayPal invoice for 2 please





Von blewitt said:


> This may sound like a gratuitous plug, but I've owned a couple of knives that Dave has rehandled and they are extremely well made, very comfortable and immaculately finished, the sale price is ridiculous for the level of craftsmanship. Any one on the fence should jump on this before Dave comes to his senses!




Thanks Huw!


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 20, 2014)

I just bought 2. Couldn't pass up such an awesome deal of $100 each! Thanks Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> I just bought 2. Couldn't pass up such an awesome deal of $100 each! Thanks Dave




Thank you Erica! :thumbsup2:


----------



## Ronnie Aloha (May 21, 2014)

Dave

Trying to purchase two rehandle coupons but the extra discount doesn't show in my basket. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ronnie Aloha (May 21, 2014)

Got it now. In for two.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2014)

Ronnie Aloha said:


> Got it now. In for two.



Thanks Ronnie! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Matus (May 21, 2014)

Now I have second thoughts - should have I bought 2 instead of just 1? ... :scratchhead: :wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2014)

Matus said:


> Now I have second thoughts - should have I bought 2 instead of just 1? ... :scratchhead: :wink:




I can help you with that. LOL


----------



## Matus (May 21, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> I can help you with that. LOL



Dave, you know what - just send me one more invoice - I just realised that the honesuki I will be getting will desperately need a F&F update and new handle. Let me know if I maybe have it sent to you (that knife is located in US) in the next days.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 21, 2014)

I came to my senses and I'm closing this down. Thanks for all the support folks!


----------

